# Liberar celular Nokia



## shocky (Sep 28, 2006)

Alguien tiene el programa y sabe como puedo hacer para liberear un nokia 3200.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 28, 2006)

shocky, te recomiendo esta pagina: www.gsmspain.com/unlock/ para el 3200 te dan el codigo de liberacion sin ningun costo.

Saludos.


----------



## shocky (Sep 29, 2006)

Muchisimas gracias.!!!!!
He liberado mi cel de forma satisfactoria.
Gracias.


----------



## andrezitofer (Oct 9, 2006)

Otra buena opción para usar bajo windows es descargar el Soft NokiaFree que es bastante buenon y muy preciso al momento de generar el código de desbloqueo de bandas. Lo único q se debería saber son los parámetros de la red a la q pertenece el celular y el código del país... ahh.. y el tipo de codificación... q para cada celular Nokia puede llegar a variar...

Pero es cierto lo que dice Li-ion.... pues llevo algo más de un año usando http://gsmspain.com/ para comprobar el Código que me genera el NokiaFree.

@_ndre_Z


----------

